# Galveston Surf Report & TX Boys Tournament!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Got in last night to start getting ready for our tournament this weekend. Beachfront looks great, water is calm and green to the beach in many areas, sandy green in others. Messed around for an hour or so at dawn with Buckshot Bobby over near San Luis Pass. Plenty of bait, but only managed a couple trout on Tidal Surge Maniac Mullet with the Laguna Latis rod. Water seems to be a little cold still for the schools of trout to show up, but a few are being caught near passes and jetties. Can still register today for the Texas Boys Outdoor Tournament, Meet n Greet is tonight at West End Marina 7-9, will be giving out raffle prizes as well. I'll update fishing report and tourney updates over the next few days.....looks like it's shaping up to be some great fishing weather this weekend, about time! Email [email protected] if you have a question about tournament.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Buddy Todd Jouett just stuck this one at the N jetty, pre-fishing for tmrw.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Out buddy Marc LeBlanc pre-fishing for tournament yesterday and caught this nice 26". Tournament has officially started, best of luck to you guys out there fishing!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Congratulations to the team of Jason Brumley, Tyler Beasley and Kyle Holmes, your Texas Boys Outdoors Tournament Champions!! We'll post all the pictures and results tomorrow! Appreciate everyone that came out, was an awesome time!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

The Champs!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Forgot pic


----------

